# [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580



## XE85 (19. Mai 2011)

*[Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

*Erstmal gleich das wichtigeste: Dieser Mod richted sich nur an User die von Modding ahnung haben und mit einem Dremel umgehen können. Zudem sollte man schon einmal einen Kühler auf einer Graka gewechselt haben. Also bitte nicht gleich als Erstversuch diese Tutorial nachbasteln. Ich übernehme auch keine Haftung dafür wenn etwas bei nachbauen schief geht oder defekt wird. Dazu kommt selbstverständlich das die Garantie für Kühler und vor allem für die Grafikkarte verloren gehen.*


*Nachdem das geklärt ist gehts los:

*Nachdem der VF3000F für die GTX580 noch nicht erhältlich ist habe ich, in der hoffnung das man diesen ohne große Modifikationen auf die GTX580 bekommt, den für die GTX 480 gekauft. Es war etwas aufwendiger als gedacht, hat aber geklappt. Die Anleitung für alle Nachbauwilligen:
*
Was wird benötigt:

*Hardware:

- GTX580 Grafikarte im Rerferenzdesign
- Zalman VF3000F für die GTX 480

Werkzeug:

- Schraubenzieher
- Krepband
- Stift
- Dremel mit Trennscheiben und Kugelfräser



Hier mal ein Bild des Kühlers und dessen Lieferumfang




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als erstes muss nun der Originalkühler entfernd werden. Nochmal der Hinweis: Garantieverlust!!! 

Die nakte Karte sollte man dann natürlich reinigen. Ein erstes Auflegen des Kühler ergab dann folgende Problemstellen auf der Karte - rot eingezeichnet. Konret sind es in den rechten Kreisen insgesammt 3 Widerstände (grün) und links diese schwarze Teil oberhalb der linken Ramreihe (gelb).




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danch gehts ans Modifizieren des Kühlers.
Dazu kebt man den Kühler mit Krepband ab damit man darauf alles einzeichen kann.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe dann in 2 Druchgängen insgesammt 4 Stücke weggeschnitten die im weg standen. Beim Nachbau kann man natülich gleich alles auf einmal entfernen, Ich musste da natürlich noch experimentieren. Die Modifikation für das schwarze (gelbe) Teil links ist damit abgeschlossen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So, nun gehts zum schwirigsten Part. Bei den Widerständen mus noch etwas gefräst werden.

- Den Bereich im grünen Kreis fäst man einfach auf die höhe der Vertiefung
- Die Fräsung im roten Kreis besteht aus 2 Teilen. Zuerst fräst man die vertiefung 2-3mm. 
- Danach fräst man den gelben Teil eckig. Dort ist original wie rechts zu sehen ein Rundung

Am besten fäst man immer ein bisschen etwas weg und überprüft das durch auflegen des Kühler ob schon genug Material entfernd wurde. Liegt der Kühler auf allen zu kühlenden Stellen (lässt sich ganz einfach mit WLP überprüfen) auf hat man genug weggefräst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit sind die Modifikationen abgeschlossen und man kann die Kühlplatte laut Anleitung montieren. Ich habe allerdings für die Spawas Wärmeleitpads und keine Paste benutzt.

Nach der Montage nochmal kontrollieren ob die Platte richtig sitzt und die Karte nicht verbogen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach braucht nur noch der GPU Kühler laut Anleitung montiert werden und man ist fertig.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Für weitere Fragen stehe ich natürlich gerne zur verfügung.

mfg


----------



## Godspeed (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Top! Sieht wunderbar aus.


----------



## mars321 (19. Mai 2011)

Und wie siehtd mit den Temperaturen aus?


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*



Godspeed schrieb:


> Top! Sieht wunderbar aus.



Thx...



mars321 schrieb:


> Und wie siehtd mit den Temperaturen aus?



Hab ich noch nicht getestet, allerdings ist der Kühler baugleich mit dem der auf der Zotac GTX 580 AMP2! die in der letzten PCGH getestet wurde, ich gehe daher von ähnlichen Temperaturen aus.

mfg


----------



## hwk (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Also soweit ich informiert bin geht der Kühler auch mit der Stock Grundplatte auf die Karte, falls man da nicht groß rumbasteln will^^


----------



## XE85 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*



hwk schrieb:


> Also soweit ich informiert bin geht der Kühler auch mit der Stock Grundplatte auf die Karte, falls man da nicht groß rumbasteln will^^



Ich habs jetzt zwar nicht getestet aber schon davon gelsen - dürfte also in der tat funktionieren

mfg


----------



## BENNQ (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Weißt du ob die GTX 570 das gleiche Design hat?


----------



## XE85 (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

nein weiß ich leider nicht

mfg


----------



## Alte-Schule (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Die Farbe des Kühlers sieht echt Geil aus, ich stehe auf grün.
Und zum Mod, gute Arbeit aber was ist bitte ein Schraubenzieher. (Ist das eine Zange die Schrauben aus dem Gewinde ziehen kann )
Ich will mich ja nicht beschweren, dass ist genau der selbe Mist, wen ich meinen Lehrling los schicke und er soll Feilenfett holen.


----------



## bofri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*



hwk schrieb:


> Also soweit ich informiert bin geht der Kühler auch mit der Stock Grundplatte auf die Karte, falls man da nicht groß rumbasteln will^^


Stimmt, mit der Grundplatte geht es auch. Aber etwas basteln muss man schon. 
Damit der VF3000F mit der Grundplatte verwendet werden kann muss die Plastikummantelung der Schrauben entfernt werden, sonst ist der Durchmesser zu groß und die Schrauben passen nicht durch die Grundplatte. Außerdem muss der Rahmen um die Stromstecker an der Grundplatte abgeschraubt werden.
Allerdings finde ich den VF3000F mit seinen minimal 1400U/min zu laut. Die PWM Variante auf den AMP! Karten drehen deutlich niedriger im Idle.
Das Tutorial gefällt mir aber sehr gut, sowas gibt es leider viel zu selten.


----------



## hwk (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*



bofri schrieb:


> Stimmt, mit der Grundplatte geht es auch. Aber etwas basteln muss man schon.
> Damit der VF3000F mit der Grundplatte verwendet werden kann muss die Plastikummantelung der Schrauben entfernt werden, sonst ist der Durchmesser zu groß und die Schrauben passen nicht durch die Grundplatte. Außerdem muss der Rahmen um die Stromstecker an der Grundplatte abgeschraubt werden.
> Allerdings finde ich den VF3000F mit seinen minimal 1400U/min zu laut. Die PWM Variante auf den AMP! Karten drehen deutlich niedriger im Idle.
> Das Tutorial gefällt mir aber sehr gut, sowas gibt es leider viel zu selten.


 
Wenn du das als basteln bezeichnest, der Aufwand insgesamt is aber auf jedenfalls geringer ^^


----------



## bofri (20. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Denke auch, dass der Aufwand deutlich geringer ist. Wobei die Plastikummantelung recht hartnäckig ist. 
Das Kühlergebnis bezgl. der Spannungswandler ist übrigens in etwa gleich (schlecht). Ich habe mal verschiedene Lösungen mit einem externen Sensor auf der Rückseite vermessen. Deshalb würde ich, wegen dem geringeren Aufwand, die originale Grundplatte verwenden.


----------



## stefan.net82 (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Sehr schön gemacht! 
Ich selbst überlege mir auch, meine Karte (GTX480) damit ruhig zu stellen. Kann mich aber nicht entscheiden, welchen Kühler ich dafür verwenden soll. Zur Wahl stehen dieser Zalman und der AC Xtreme Pro. Lautstärkenmäßig sollen beide ja ziemlich gleich auf sein. Welche Erfahrung hast du bitte diesbezüglich mit dem VF3000F gemacht?


----------



## bofri (3. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Ich habe den AC zwar nie selbst verbaut, die ganzen Reviews zeigen aber dass der AC leiser und besser kühlt. Vorteil des Zalmans ist die Kühlplatte, welche Du bei einer 480er auch nicht modifizieren brauchst, und der etwas geringere Platzbedarf.
Beim AC musst Du die VRM-Kühler verkleben. Zusätzlich lässt lassen sich die Lüfter des AC an den Anschluß am PCB anschließen und Du kannst Ihn bequem über Afterburner steuern.
Der Zalman auf den Zotac AMP! Karten ist sehr gut, die Nachrüstvariante kann ich persönlich nicht empfehlen.


----------



## stefan.net82 (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Also ist es wahr, dass sich dieser Zalman von denen unterscheidet, die werkseitig auf den AMP! Versionen von Zotac verbaut werden?


----------



## bofri (4. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Kühler-Mod] Zalman VF3000F GTX 480 auf GTX580*

Die PWM-Lüfter auf der AMP! lassen sich weiter runter regeln. Bei z.B. 30% laufen diese mit nur 900U/min.
Die Spannungsgeregelten Lüfter auf dem Nachrüstkühler laufen minimum mit 1400U/min was im Vergleich schon recht laut ist.
Wenn man spielt ist dies wohl noch OK, aber im Idle ist der Zalman dann klar lauter als der Referenzkühler der GTX480 im Idle.
Der Kühlerkörper und die Kühlleistung ist jedoch identisch zu der AMP! Variante.
Wenn Du genug Platz im Gehäuse hast kann ich Dir für die GTX480 die Kombination aus Shaman und VRM-G2 von Thermalright empfehlen.


----------

